# Car hire in Alicante



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

Hi everyone
We are going to Alicante in July and would like to hire a car, does anyone know the best car hire company, i have so far checked with Aurega crown and Goldcar, Europcar was too expensive...
Any suggestions welcome

Thanks in advance


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

m3mpower said:


> Hi everyone
> We are going to Alicante in July and would like to hire a car, does anyone know the best car hire company, i have so far checked with Aurega crown and Goldcar, Europcar was too expensive...
> Any suggestions welcome
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

What we tend to do is to use a comparison site and then check the individual sites of the ones they give the best price for. I have found that travel supermarket works as well as any other and it isn't often that the individual site comes out better. I assume you will be looking to collect and return at the aiport; in my experience the service etc. is much of a muchness between them all.

Be advised that there is a petrol system for car hire in Spain whereby you pay for a whole tank (at a premium rate of course) and bring the car back empty if you hire the car for more than 3 days. If you are not going to be driving 600 + km then you can calculate that the rental actually costs 20 - 40 euros more than the price on the net!!! If you have a car for 3 days or less and bring it back full, they are supposed to refund what you prepaid. 

Depending on what you are planning to do think about using the excellent tram and bus system for days out and a car for a few days to visit further afield perhaps. Of course, this only works if you're not staying out in the back of beyond!

Have a great visit.


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

bristolbrett said:


> Hi,
> 
> What we tend to do is to use a comparison site and then check the individual sites of the ones they give the best price for. I have found that travel supermarket works as well as any other and it isn't often that the individual site comes out better. I assume you will be looking to collect and return at the aiport; in my experience the service etc. is much of a muchness between them all.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply
we are coming for 2 weeks for holidays, staying in Alicante, about 15 mins from the centre so the car is a must, will be using it mainly to go out in town and go to benidorm....etc so i dont we will do a lot of mileage
Anyway, will look again tomorrow on the net as the best price i have found so far with Goldcar was 390 euros for a small 2 doors car

Best regards


----------

